# Goat attacked by dog



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

My 6 month old boer doe was attacked by a lab today. He did a heck of a job on her.
Got her mainly in the throat real bad then went for hind end. The goat cant seem to walk or hardly move, just lays. atleast one hole in throat. my fear is that she will drown from blood in lungs, crushed throat and other injuries. She is our fav goat and my present to my uncle. My uncle did not want me to put her down, He wanted to give her 24 hours. Its been 6-8 and she still alive. I have her covered by a blanket and tarp for the night. We got the dog and the owners paid, although not as dearly as i would have liked. If she alive in morning what can i do?
I gave her 2 gulps of probios just to give her something. She will need antibiotics, and aspirin but what to get. And what for energy? I doubt feed store will have IV stuff over the counter. I have a feeling she has a broken neck also. When i carried her to a new clean pen her necked flopped over and she acted dead. Gonna check on her at 7am, fingers crossed shes still alive, but doubtful.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope she made it. If her neck Is not broken, prop her up with straw bales so she is lying sternaly(how they would lay normally) start her on antibiotics, give her vit b, can you get banamine? Poor girl


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

if her throat is crushed..PUT HER DOWN!! PLEASE DONT LET HER LAY THERE AND SUFFER!!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I would expect dog owners to be responsible for professional veterinarian care.

Bob


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with Arkie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im very sorry , but if she's as bad as you say she needs to be put down immediately,
Please don't let her suffer....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Please, get her to the vet or put her down. I understand she is special, but we have to put their health and care over our emotions.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree, take her to the vet and let them tell you if she has a chance of healing. If not, put her out of her misery. She has to be in a lot of pain.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

shaking head .......
I think it's obvious to everyone on here that given the description you gave us your goat needed vet care right away or put down.

but I'm going to go past that and ask .... how are you going to prevent this from happening again? Did the lab get put down? Are they going to move? 

I must say I've never heard of a lab eating goat before. Is it a puppy? Is the dog being fed? Does the dog have rabies?

If she dies - I would take her body over to the neighbors so they can see what you've had to deal with. And me - I'd be staying up at night waiting for that dog to return so I could shoot it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She needed vet the minute this happened.
If she made it through the night please get someone out NOW.
Dont let anyone tell you they arent a goat vet.
ANY vet can flushout wounds & suture.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

loose dogs are dead dogs-the owners should pay not only the cost of the goat but the cost of the care and the pain and suffreing and extra time spent on caring for the animal their lack of care cost you-this makes me so dang angry........
How is she?
and I ditto LilBeats-make them come and see the pain they caused the goatie and you grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the goat? 

Everyone has good advice. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

How awful, I hope she pulls through, but it does sound pretty grimm. 

We had a neighbours dog kill one of our goats, also a lab. I made them pay for the goat before they could take their dog back. And I let them know they were lucky I didn't shoot the dog. They moved to town after.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with nancy, get her to a vet right away, they can tell you if she will heal or needs to be put down. DONT wait, if she's that bad it's not fair to her. She is also right any vet can flush wound, suture and /or xray to be sure of the damage inside. 
Yes I'd shoot the dog in a heart beat!! I'd also insist they pay the vet bill, even if I had to take them to small claims court to do so. You should also report it to the authorities, be it sheriff and or fish and game- so when you do shoot if not already done you have notified someone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she pulls through at all... she will not only need ALOT of TLC with antibiotics but also a Tetanus Anti toxin... I've had the heart break of dealing with a dog attack on one of my babies sold to another, he needed vet care, owner didn't do as I suggested and I had to be present when the vet came to put him down. Very sad  

If your little doe has passed, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw this thread this morning and didn't post because I was so upset to see that she was laying suffering. I don't know the whole situation and I don't know what the wounds look like but if she could not get up and her neck was hanging I say that was a sure sign in my mind that someone should have made the decision then for a vet visit or to put it harshly a bullet. I love my goats very much but I would never put my emotions over their suffering. I hope that she makes it but even if she does the amount of pain she is going to be dealing with for a very long time with wounds to heal will be a long drawn out process and likely she will never be the same. Good luck you and she will both need it. 

As far as the dog the owner would have been retrieving a body not a live animal. I have two dogs of my own and as much as I love them livestock killing is not accepted here one of them laid a paw on my livestock or someone elses I would put them down myself. Not to mention paying for any vet bills or a replacement animal of some sort to make up for what they had done.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with all that said to take to the vet and hand the bill to the dog owner. I wouldnt just stop there I would make sure that dog was DEAD!!! You already pointed out that the dog was the issue to your animals wounds and there should have been law inforcment involved, if anything just to document for the future. Labs can be just as bad as any other dog when it comes to livestock. Who ever said a loose dog is a dead dog I 100% agree, I dont care what the breed of dog, if the owner loves that dog will keep it home. Now that said, about the doe its self. I had my bottle baby attacked by a coyote. It was bad and I thought for sure she was dead, she had givin up by the time I got to her, I got her up and helped her get home. I thought for sure I was going to have to put her down but was not giving up that easy. Long story short she lived and is just fine. I hope your doe goes the same way .


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

ditto tlambert-I have shot my own dog for killing livestock-please let us know what has happened robber


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was pretty upset too , I cant believe letting any animal suffer like that.
It did sound like the goat was pretty bad off and just prolonging the inevitable is inhumane IMO. And if the poor things neck was broken , it wasnt going to get better with time...
Just saying.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Get the vet out there ASAP and/or put her down! Sometimes we have to make hard decisions we don't want to. Do what's humane.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Please do update us if you can. I know some harsh, potentially hurtful words have been said. A lot of us here can be very passionate about caring for animals, and I don't think anyone means badly. I am hoping for the best regarding your poor doe.


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

The first thing that should be done is to call a vet IMMEDIATLEY! 

I once had 2 dogs...labs by the way attack a very old horse at my ranch. I called the sheriff and they found the owners. The people were very sorry and their homeowners policy paid for vet bills and also the etra care. I had people working for me and they had to pay for the time it took to care for the injuries as well as supplies. Call the sheriff and file a report then if they dont pay you, take pics, take them to small claims. Take pics anyway. close ups of injuries and entire goat. Thats why I have 6 ft chain link fence


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> I was pretty upset too , I cant believe letting any animal suffer like that.
> It did sound like the goat was pretty bad off and just prolonging the inevitable is inhumane IMO. And if the poor things neck was broken , it wasnt going to get better with time...
> Just saying.


We dont know if neck was broken. A suffering goat will appear that way.
Let's give the owner some grace here, we are not in thier shoes we do not see the injuries.

Just a friendly reminder here; everyone. Please, always be prepared for the inevidible. There are times when we have to set them free.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

How is the goat doing?


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

She made it through the night. got ibuprofen, b, penicillin this morn. Not greatly improved this eve but able to hold her head up. Rootn for her. Round 2 of shots in the morning. Force fed some yougurt 2x today. Only thing i cant do is an iv.
Not going to get into the dog situation specifically. But i agree with most of you, if someone cant keep their dog home they should be put down regardless of a livestock problem or not.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Can I ask what kind of fencing / penned in area do you have. I'm going to be doing my permanent area and wondered if the dog broke into your pen? I'm glad she made it through the night, what a horrible situation! I understand your not wanting to just put her down,I case she could pull through. I would definitely be looking for some good painkillers for her,poor creature, and here in VT we live by an unwritten rule: your dog kills or harasses anyone's livestock, your dog won't be coming home! It's sad for the dog, but it's very matter of fact!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope she continues to improve for you! ray:

The dog thing is a sticky situation. I have always been taught and told, that you have the right to deffend your livestock. However, I learned last night, this may not be the case! We know a couple that raises deer and rehabilitates wildlife (legally). The neighbours dog came over (no clue what breed), and was after the deer (and anyone who raises deer knows how fragile and flighty they are!), so the dog was shot. This couple is now getting charged, and had their guns taken away, AND they may now loose their animals too!!! Unbelievable!

So handle your situation with the dog carefully!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahhh, must be because your in Canada, here it's legal to shoot a dog if you see it running deer!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought it was here too! Apparently not.....but we'll see once it goes to court.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

shibby it might be a canada thing. I checked w/ fish and game here in Wa to be sure I'd be in the right to shoot anything molesting my livestock. They advised me to call before if possible (like if knowing owners dog has been a problem), but to be safe just give them a call afterwards.


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Ya next door neighbor here was jailed for shooting a dog that killed his chickens, in process of killing more. dont know exact details. If your gonna shoot them definitely dont want any paperwork. And if you dont report it right and legally your in trouble.
Not as easy as just protecting livestock anymore.

And my acerage was fenced and goat were out of pens at noon grazing


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Robbor what state are you in? I'd check the laws I know oregon, az and Wa it was legal if they were on your property and actively going after your animals.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

http://http://www.leg.state.vt.us/statutes/fullchapter.cfm?Title=20&Chapter=193

I'm legal to lock and load!


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Put goat down TG morn.
thread closed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear your loss!


----------

